# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Επισκευή Logitech Z3 ?

## prozakis

Εχω τα Logitech Z3. Παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα στο βύσμα που παει στο Subwoofer. Δεν κάνει καλή επαφή.
Είναι τα καλύτερα που έχω ακούσει και θέλω να τα επισκευάσω. Γνωρίζετε ποιός αναλαμβάνει τέτοια επισκεύη με λογικό κόστος ?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Πάνος

----------

